# "Porch" room remodel - Phase 1 Complete (well still needs paint)



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

Just finished the siding today, cold and raining here in wisconsin, but we got it done. 

This is the before picture:









This is Now, just taken a few minutes ago...























Next step (next phase of the project) is to finish the inside of the room. I am going to use blue board and veneer plaster.

:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:
Thanks for your comments!!!
Jamie


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

wow! lookin' good dude! sux to work in the rain though...... where's the pics of the inside? all i see is a ladder.
i could suggest something you could do for the ceiling.......... roflmao
DM


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

MdangermouseM said:


> wow! lookin' good dude! sux to work in the rain though...... where's the pics of the inside? all i see is a ladder.
> i could suggest something you could do for the ceiling.......... roflmao
> DM


Inside is a work in progress... I will have to shoot some more photos and upload them. Here is a shot of the tile floor is that mostly complete.








Jamie


----------



## SnowUtopia (Feb 18, 2008)

very nice. Looks great


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

SnowUtopia said:


> very nice. Looks great


Thank You
Jamie


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Moving along*

Things are moving along :thumbsup: I always say more pic's. They are free and give us a better idea of what your up to. Dorf Dude


----------

